# Proper oven type for commercial pie bakery?



## jarret (Dec 10, 2016)

Hello folks,

New poster here. I'm Jarret. 

My question is this: I've started an artisan pie company, and am about to make the jump from renting space in a local kitchen, to having my own storefront.

Can any professional bakers here weigh in on what type of oven I should look for when I start shopping for ovens? Convection or otherwise? Gas or electric? Any other specs that I may not be aware of that are factors?

Also, we may want to eventually offer hand made bread as well, so would an oven that is geared to pies be also suitable for bread baking?

These questions may be pretty stupid to those with experience, but please help me out, if you would. 

Thank you!

- J


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Welcome to ChefTalk Jarret.

The first thing you have to do is look into the future and decide where you are going to go with this shop.

You don't want to purchase now only to find that as your store evolves you don't have the right equipment to handle the load.

You mentioned pies first, and then perhaps expanding to breads.

You have to decide what type of breads you want to offer as the oven is key in giving you the final product you're looking for.

Standard convection ovens have their advantages.

Flat shelf baking ovens would allow you to use a peel to place and extricate the bread loaves, and would work equally as well for pies, cakes, and cookies. An oven that has an option to force steam into the baking cavity would help with bread crumb and crust.

Space saving ovens that you could place an entire rolling rack of pans of bread, cakes, and pies would also work.

You need to do more homework to decide what you are going to do


----------

